# market place



## chappy (Apr 18, 2018)

being told i don't have the requirements to access the market place, but have done in the past having purchased forum stickers...any ideas


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

chappy said:


> being told i don't have the requirements to access the market place, but have done in the past having purchased forum stickers...any ideas


Hi, It appears the forum unregistered some members yesterday as you are the 4th one I have re-registered. Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## AdamG6 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Hoggy,

Ditto i can't access either


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AdamG6 said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Ditto i can't access either


Hi Adam, According to my info you've never had access, leave it with me & I'll double check.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Most of the cars in the market place must be outstanding as they are twice the price of AutoTrader or eBay.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Most of the cars in the market place must be outstanding as they are twice the price of AutoTrader or eBay.


Hi, And my TT is not even in there. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It must be like the secret garden, or pet cemetery. Or that Christmas disco that no-one gets invited to.


----------



## chappy (Apr 18, 2018)

all good now. thanks


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

I too seem to have lost my access which I only got last week lol.

I was going to post an ebay link for a vegas yellow tts ive been watching

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TTS-Mk3 ... Sw6rda~Tv9


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Stehanson said:


> I too seem to have lost my access which I only got last week lol.


Hi, Re-registered you, so try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Stehanson said:
> 
> 
> > I too seem to have lost my access which I only got last week lol.
> ...


Thanks Hoggy,
The ebay listing has now ended so ill leave posting it


----------



## Derek M (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, would you please be able to grant me access to the market place?

Thanks.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I asked Hoggy to look into this for you.

- Jb


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> I asked Hoggy to look into this for you. - Jb


Hi, I gave Derek access on the 6th June & he hasn't posted in since.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Derek M (Oct 27, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> > I asked Hoggy to look into this for you. - Jb
> ...


Hello, thanks very much for this.

I have a set of alloys to sell, advert now in the marketplace.

Thanks again.

Have a great day.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Derek, Offers are not allowed in Market Place, so you must add a price for TTF members, otherwise, I will have to remove it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Derek M (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry about that, amended now.

Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Derek M said:


> Sorry about that, amended now. Thanks.


Hi Derek, Thanks.
Hoggy.


----------

